# turkey hunting with a f-150



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

season doesn't open till april 20th. but this 23 lb beast is not going to be there . ran out in front of my truck yesterday chaseing a hen. oops lights out. dam shame big bird 1 1/4 spurs 10 + in paintbrush beard. one down 2 to go didn't even get to use any of my new wb calls

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 5, 2014)

Man you hit it hard if all those pieces flew off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

lol not all colin a couple breast made it in the ol cooking pot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

and I got a new tail for my pretty boy decoy


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 5, 2014)

What kind of damage on the truck?
I saw a guy hit a Canada good once and it demolished his entire grill. The goose got up and walked away. Damndest thing.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 5, 2014)

You're doing it wrong man. 

And, that probably did that ford in. Better replace it with a Chevy ASAP

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> What kind of damage on the truck?
> I saw a guy hit a Canada good once and it demolished his entire grill. The goose got up and walked away. Damndest thing.


 nothing ken not a mark must have it the bumper just a little blood and feathers. his head that's another story

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> You're doing it wrong man.
> 
> And, that probably did that ford in. Better replace it with a Chevy ASAP


 lol Iv always been a chevy man this is the first ford iv bought new.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 5, 2014)

I used to work in a body shop and we had several over the years that hit turkeys at highway speed, they go right through a windshield. Lucky for you no damage to the truck. I'm sure that turkey is regretting his decision to cross the road.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 5, 2014)

he is im not smoked turkey breast samich tonite

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> ...I'm sure that turkey is regretting his decision to cross the road.



My guess is that the turkey is unaware that he ever crossed any road. This late May or early June he will be reincarnated into a beautiful white tail fawn, probably a few miles from my stead here in Texas and a few seasons after that he'll be back strap in my freezer. I appreciate the help duck I'll send you some of your turkey's back strap in a few seasons . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2014)

It's better to have him come back as a deer than yote....


should we call you Duckman dave the turkeyman from now on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2014)




----------

